# Need fuel injector o-rings



## 334lif3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get o-rings that are the same as the ones on the 1992, 100, V6 fuel injectors? I had to pull my fuel rail and now that it's back on I have 3 injectors leaking fuel. I'm currently at the thought it's from old o-rings not sealing properly. Ideas?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Need fuel injector o-rings (334lif3)*

your local FLAPS
aka autozone, pepboys, discount auto, etc. should carry them


----------

